# Easy Chocolate Truffles



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

I made these for my coworkers and for my husband. They were a huge hit; I almost felt guilty for taking any credit.

This is for the foodie who might not want to risk tempering chocolate or buying the expensive stuff. These are $5 truffles.

(To give credit where credit is due, I got this recipe from the Eagle Brand website, which is www.eaglebrand.com)

Chocolate Truffles
3 cups chocolate chips
1 14 oz can condensed milk (NOT evaporated)
1 tsp vanilla

Melt the chocolate chips and condensed milk together on stove. Remove from heat. Stir in vanilla. Pour into bowl and cover (AIRTIGHT!!). Refrigerate for 2 hours.

Roll into balls and cover with desired toppings. Keep in an airtight container in the fridge.

Recommended toppings (*s are those which I prefer)
Shredded coconut*
Ground nuts
Chocolate sprinkles*
Colored sprinkles*
Cinnamon
Cinnamon and chili powder*
Unsweetened cocoa powder
Powdered sugar
Frosting

If you stick some bright tissue paper in a box, place each truffle in a paper candy cup, and use a lot of variety, it is an impressive gift, and nobody will ever know it was so easy!!!

If you make these and did something different, let me know!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## starlite (Feb 9, 2002)

Goodness, those do sound easy to make! Wow...have to try this one sometime - good excuse to indulge in some chcolate!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I use 40% cream and chocolate...works ! and is generally under $5....of course depending on the quality of choc or the deal I got it for, and the quantity.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

This one's easy and a little different!

Irish Potato Truffles

1 1/2 cups unsweetened coconut
3T heavy cream
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
1 tsp. vanilla

Combine in a bowl and set aside - 1 tsp. cocoa
2T powdered sugar
2T cinnamon

Process coconut in food processor til finely chipped, but not pulverized. Transfer to a bowl, add 1 1/2 cups powdered sugar, cream and vanilla, and mix well. Roll into rough balls about 1T and place on parchment line sheet pan to rest for about an hour. Dredge each ball in the cocoa/cinnamon/sugar mixture, and shake off excess. Wrap in plastic and store in fridge.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ganache (the way shroom' states), a #70 scoop and some cocoa powder for dusting.....Can't get much more inexpensive or simple than that.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

its also a great way to use up some left over cake/grahamcrackers, cookies 
mulch them up in a food processor, add some melted chocolate ,some sultanas or dried chopped fruit,and a little rum or brandy if you want otherwise just use a flavouring like coffee, vanilla, peppermint, roll in to balls and drop in to cocoa or coconut or dip in chocolate, the alcohol helps to preserve it a bit
great way to use up left overs as long as it doesnt have cream in it 
i make my truffles with ganache normally, but these are anice quicky , omg i have to take a plate of food/need an emergency present type thing


----------



## madbakerwoman (Jul 14, 2008)

OP, those sounds really good! i'm going to have to try them too. the last chocolate truffles i made i was NOT happy with. they looked pretty awesome, but the centers were not smooth and a bit chunky. i'll have to give these a try soon.


----------

